# NCP car parks now with pics



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

You fucking cnuts, when cutting a lampost down why not leave a good size stump so people can rip their sumps off when parking

It really fucks up someones morning wankers

















































[smiley=bigcry.gif]   :evil: [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

Ciggie packet for scale

Car is at Audi at the mo getting an estimate, I will have to decide whether to go through insurance or a personal battle with NCP

Bastards


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Guess you won't be parking there again.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ouch!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

please tell me you did'nt


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> please tell me you did'nt


I did


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh no - what a nightmare..........

you don't smoke do you? :wink:

Sorry to hear - us Glacier Blues weep for you.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know this is hardly what you want to hear, but why were you driving over that bit anyway?

I think NCP should be liable for that, but have a feeling that their get-out clause mght be that it was in a place where no cars should be driving.

(That is if I'm looking at the pics correctly and it's between two rows of cars.)

THat aside, if you'd cut your foot open on it, I reckon one of those 'where there's blame, there's a claim' lawyers would get you a settlement, so you should have a case. But that's just IMO.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Result Audi want Â£450 max, it was a sump guard,undertray oh and the oil which they allow for on the original quote [smiley=dunce2.gif] and they will do it tomorrow 

I know its an expensive oil change, but i thought it might run into Â£ 000's


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Kell said:


> I know this is hardly what you want to hear, but why were you driving over that bit anyway?
> 
> I think NCP should be liable for that, but have a feeling that their get-out clause mght be that it was in a place where no cars should be driving.
> 
> ...


Was just turning round to be facing the right direction (its a bit of a bun fight on the way out)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Did the guy towing you keep all four wheels on the ground whilst towing or elevate the front?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Amazingly enough the RAC were fully aware of the quattro drivetrain and they took me to Audi on flat-back, once they had got me out of the car park (all four wheels on the ground)

So all i have to do now is hope there are no ECU probs had a bit of an issue with the 'one click' [smiley=dunce2.gif] 

And try and take NCP to the small claims court...........................bastards


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope you get it sorted it may not be as bad as you think I just got Â£856 from a road repair company because they did not clear the road properly after they had got it ready to recover and my Golf was peppered with stones 
I just rang them sent them some pics and a covering letter and they paid up cash with in about 3 weeks no arguments


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Sorry to hear - us Glacier Blues weep for you.


 

Know the feeling mate. Hope it gets sorted to your satisfaction.

Moley


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

God hope all goes well.........and its done in time for the next LEEK meet :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> God hope all goes well.........and its done in time for the next LEEK meet :wink:


Its all done now  , Although on the saturday of the meet weekend (kids are away) i will be at AmD for the day, and Mrs B is not overly impressed as she wanted to go away or something :-*

So i may have to play the Sunday by ear :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > God hope all goes well.........and its done in time for the next LEEK meet :wink:
> ...


Just show her whose boss :x .........then you definately won't be coming :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Did the same sort of thing in a  MG Maestro  years ago except that it was a sunken gatepost that I hit


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Thats bad ....

feel terrible for you dude....

My mate reversed his crappy escort into a bollard in Tesco he hit it damn hard too - the bollard was below the height of his boot lid and he couldnt see it.

Silly fool was trying to pull a J-Turn and made a right mess of it.

The car park wasnt lit in that area and he claimed against them and managed to get the to pay for it because they didnt have him on Camera pulling the tricks and couldnt proove it was infact his fault.

They paid for the damage and he managed to convince them they owed him a spoiler too... so he ended up with a crap modified Escort.

Oh well -

Id pursue NCP for that for sure - your mans right - if you cut your foot on it you would have a case - they have made alterations to the lamp not made it safe and as a result you have incurred loss.... BLAIM CLAIM PAYOUT SHOULD BE SIMPLE. THEY ARE IDIOTS

WISHING YOU A SPEEDY AND HAPPY RESOLUTION

I TOO FEARED A +1000 JOB - Â£450 isnt bad and it will be even better when NCP pay for it


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Nasty  Imagine walking through that car park at night and tripping over that stump?

Also, imagine you having your music up, not noticing that you'd run it over and driving off without any oil in the engine


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Nasty  Imagine walking through that car park at night and tripping over that stump?
> 
> Also, imagine you having your music up, not noticing that you'd run it over and driving off without any oil in the engine


Dunno how far you'd get, Audi showed me my old sump and it had 2 holes in it, the larger i could get my fist through  , He also said that they were forever replacing them these partly due to them being made from alloy and not steel anymore, and speed humps :?


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Write to the owners of the car park immediately enclosing a copy of the repair bill and photographs. They will try to fob you off but stick with it and keep pestering them. Also find out if there have been any similar incidents in that car park (difficult I know). If still no success, take them to the small claims court. Its very simple to do and will only cost you around Â£50 (I think). You needn't appoint a solictor. You might find they'll settle rather than go to the expense of attending court.

Depending on the cost of the damage, you could also try to claim through your insurers - let them pursue the owners for the money.


----------

